# What Do You Feed Your Dog?



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

To all the dog owners out there, what do you feed your dog(or used to) and why? I'm deciding between multiple dog food brands, such as Wellness Core, American Journey, and Blue Buffalo.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I fed Rukie Purina Pro Plan Large breed puppy food and Eukanuba large breed puppy food. He did great on them. Nice slow growth, never sick, never any tummy trouble, plenty of energy and nice coat. I like the large breed formula because it is developed to slow bone growth. I stayed with Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Chicken and Rice or Salmon for his adult food. He stays very healthy.


----------



## dare_wreck_ (Dec 28, 2020)

I feed Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Sensitive Skin and Stomach Salmon and Rice. Every since Mamba was a pup he had dry flaky skin. Started feeding him the PPP and cleared everything right up. Shiny coat and no bathroom issues.


----------



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

I feed both of my dogs Farmina. I rotate through the different flavors. I also give them raw and dehydrated food (The Honest Kitchen) for some of their meals, but not always. Kibble is easier.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I fed Purina Pro Plan Sport 30/20 (salmon or chicken) for most of Eevee’s life and Rocket has been on Sport 26/16 Chicken for the last few years. I only recently switched Eevee to another brand because she is allergic to the new “optimized” Pro Plan formulas. If she wasn’t allergic, she would still be on it. She is now on Annamaet Ultra and is doing great.


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

So many people feeding their dogs Purina!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

I don't know much about dog food, but I know that home-cooked and raw meals are rising in popularity. They may take a while to prepare/understand, but they have a lot of health benefits if you know how to do it correctly.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Lovin'Goldens said:


> I don't know much about dog food, but I know that home-cooked and raw meals are rising in popularity. They may take a while to prepare/understand, but they have a lot of health benefits if you know how to do it correctly.


And if you don’t do it properly, you can easily end up with a malnourished dog.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

ArkansasGold said:


> And if you don’t do it properly, you can easily end up with a malnourished dog.


Yeah most people who do it know a lot about dog nutrition. I don't suggest it for people who don't have the time or understand what to feed their dog.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I use PPP Large Breed.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Eden gets Royal Canin Golden Retriever Puppy.

Kaizer gets whatever LOL. I have a ridiculous amount of food that I've accumulated. Currently, he's getting Stella & Chewys freeze dried patties. I haven't decided what he'll get next. Kaizer tends to do well with whatever I give him (except anything primarily fish-based). I always keep Pro Plan SSS lamb and Annamaet in my rotation for him.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I feed Primal (a commercial raw product) and supplement with a rotating variety of high-end kibbles (currently Earthborn Roasted Rabbit and Ancient Grains). As a rule, I’m not thrilled with the quality of the ingredients in the more main-stream products (Purina, Royal Canin, Iams, Science Diet, etc.) BUT for what it’s worth, I have many dog and breeder friends who swear by the Purina Pro Plan products. It’s hard to argue with the health of their dogs! I think Pro Plan is a very reasonable option for a new dog owner to feed.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I am concerned since we are getting the old version of PPP large breed how the change over will go with the new formula. Molly has a very sensitive tummy. Anyone have issues?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Dunmar said:


> I am concerned since we are getting the old version of PPP large breed how the change over will go with the new formula. Molly has a very sensitive tummy. Anyone have issues?


I did. I sent you a PM on Facebook.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Nature's variety grain inclusive kibble and their frozen raw (about 75% raw and 25% kibble). I generally feed all raw and over 14 meals a week I give about 4 meals as just kibble.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Dunmar said:


> I am concerned since we are getting the old version of PPP large breed how the change over will go with the new formula. Molly has a very sensitive tummy. Anyone have issues?


I have heard rumors that since so many dogs are having an issue with the new PPP formulas, Purina's going to be going back to the old formulas.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

aesthetic said:


> I have heard rumors that since so many dogs are having an issue with the new PPP formulas, Purina's going to be going back to the old formulas.


They need to hurry, I only have 1 bag of the old formula.


----------

